# Angler gegen Angelverbotsverordnung! Spenden für Klage gegen Angelverbote!



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2017)

*Redaktionelle Vorbemerkung*

Die anglerfeindliche Umweltministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat am letzten Arbeitstag vor der Bundestagswahl noch die Angelverbote in den Schutzgebieten der AWZ (wie Fehmarnbelt) in Kraft gesetzt.

ANGLERDEMO mit seinen Unterstützern lässt sich das nicht gefallen und kämpft weiter aktiv und wird juristische Schritte unternehmen. Das kostet Geld. Da aber Verbände wie Politik bisher nichts Konkretes zu Stande brachten, ausser Pressemeldungen und Kaffeekränzchen, könnten und sollten Angler ANGLERDEMO hier unterstützen.

Die Infos zu den Angelveboten:
Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben

Angelverbote: Anglerboard fragt Bundeslandwirtschaftsminister Schmidt (CSU)

Pressemeldung: ‚Noch-SPD-Ministerin‘ Hendricks setzt Angelverbote in Kraft

Pressemeldung FDP S-H: Klare Absage an pauschale Fangverbote in Nord und Ostsee

Pressemeldung Deutscher Tourismusverband: Angelverbote schaden Tourismus an der Küste

Pressemeldung ANGLERDEMO: Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt

Sendung NDR: ANGLERDEMO/Angelkutter zu Angelverboten

Thomas Finkbeiner

werbung​*Der Spendenaufruf*








> Ja liebe Angelfreunde- jetzt wird es ernst! Wir Angler nehmen den Kampf mit der Politik auf. In diesem Fall geht es gegen die SPD, genauer gegen die Verordnung von Ministerin Hendricks bezüglich des "Angelverbotes im Fehmarnbelt".
> 
> Wir haben es bereits heute mittag angekündigt und werden auch zeitnah Details veröffentlichen. Vergessen dürfen wir dabei nur nicht, dass uns diese Klage bis zu 10.000.- Euro kosten kann.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (30. September 2017)

*AW: Angler gegen Angelverbotsverordnung! Spenden für Klage gegen Angelverbote!*

Warum mach der DAFV oder ein anderer an den DAFV angeschlossener Verband nicht die Klage. DIe sind doch über den DAFV Rechtsschutzversichert. Da kann man das Spendengeld für sinnvolleres ausgeben. - Bier oder so.


----------



## smithie (30. September 2017)

*AW: Angler gegen Angelverbotsverordnung! Spenden für Klage gegen Angelverbote!*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Warum mach der DAFV oder ein anderer an den DAFV angeschlossener Verband nicht die Klage. DIe sind doch über den DAFV Rechtsschutzversichert. Da kann man das Spendengeld für sinnvolleres ausgeben. - Bier oder so.


Hast Du die Frage mal an den DAFV gestellt?


----------



## Riesenangler (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler gegen Angelverbotsverordnung! Spenden für Klage gegen Angelverbote!*

Weil der DAFV kein Interesse hat, Anglern zu Helfen. Lieber schützt man den Nabu und kuschelt mit der Peta.


----------



## Sharpo (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler gegen Angelverbotsverordnung! Spenden für Klage gegen Angelverbote!*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Warum mach der DAFV oder ein anderer an den DAFV angeschlossener Verband nicht die Klage. DIe sind doch über den DAFV Rechtsschutzversichert. Da kann man das Spendengeld für sinnvolleres ausgeben. - Bier oder so.



Dann trete doch mal Deinen LFV Präsi  auf die Füsse.
Mit dem großen Bruder  aus Münster wird doch sicherlich etwas gehen.


----------

